# Has anyone bought directly from Daycom?



## johnspensandmore (Jul 27, 2010)

In particular, I am interested in their crystal pen boxes. The site says minimum of fifty boxes per order, but doesn't really show an order option. Does anyone know someone who sells these boxes individually?

Maybe we can get some folks together here to pitch in and buy fifty because I sure don't want to buy that many up front!

I really like the looks of that box!


----------



## glycerine (Jul 27, 2010)

I was eyeing those the other day as well.  If you can get enough interested members, maybe you can do a group buy.


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I believe you have to be a reseller to purchase from Daycom, they will not sell to individuals.


----------



## arioux (Jul 27, 2010)

There are a few member here that resell Dyacom product.  If there is enough interest, mabe one of them could chim in and offer them to us.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 27, 2010)

either way, you will be looking at about 6 months lead time with shipping and everything.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2010)

I can help you with their rules:

You pay in full, in advance.
They quote a 6-8 week lead time on standard products, like pen kits.
For boxes, where there is a 50 minimum, I would expect VERY high prices--they usually have a 500 minimum--they don't like to deal in orders under $5000.

BTW, that is PLUS freight from Taiwan, figure $600+


----------



## renowb (Jul 27, 2010)

Buy 500 pen kits! WOW that's a high price!


----------



## pensmyth (Jul 27, 2010)

With all the items they have listed for sale someone somewhere other than CUSA must sell their stuff.....but who???? They don't have a list of retailers.....


----------



## capcrnch (Jul 27, 2010)

If someone were to do a group buy, i'd be in.
I don't need 250 or 2500 though


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2010)

I sent an email to them to see if it would be feasible for me (and if they'd accept me) to add them to my inventory. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## chriselle (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya, I don't get it.  Half of their pens I've never seen offered anywhere so who is buying them?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2010)

Great plan, Monty!!!!!:bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051:

Hope your negotiations :bananen_smilies035: go well!!!!

:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 27, 2010)

Remember the 500 minimum is all one style and plating. That being said on higher end kits such as the Jr. Statesman I would be in for 100 so now all we ned id 400 more:biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Jul 27, 2010)

If someone could get one of the newer kits we haven't seen before (the pyramidal sienna) I would be up for $500 worth or so.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2010)

CSUSA is still their only USA distributor.  IF CSUSA has abandoned a pen (emperor), it is available to other vendors.  As long as CSUSA has it, they will be the ONLY ones who have it.

IF CSUSA is not going to carry a pen (Emperor), do you think they have a newer replacement coming?  IF so, the old kit will have a very limited market.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 27, 2010)

There any suppliers that have kits that are made in the U.S.A.?


----------



## jskeen (Jul 28, 2010)

Rob73 said:


> There any suppliers that have kits that are made in the U.S.A.?



To my knowledge, there are no pen kits being manufactured anywhere in the USA by anyone in any type of wholesale quantities.  I'm sure that between the EPA, OSHA, ISO 9001 certification, workman's comp insurance, and taxes the kits would cost $500 each.


----------



## Minotbob (Jul 28, 2010)

I am currently living in Taiwan and my secretary has spent considerable time on the phone with Dayacom trying to get them to sell me some kits. They won't even give her a cost per 500 kits. They have some pretty restrictive requirements before they will sell to you.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 28, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> CSUSA is still their only USA distributor. IF CSUSA has abandoned a pen (emperor), it is available to other vendors. As long as CSUSA has it, they will be the ONLY ones who have it.
> 
> IF CSUSA is not going to carry a pen (Emperor), do you think they have a newer replacement coming? IF so, the old kit will have a very limited market.


 

*I bought a bunch of high end kits on there way out of CSUSA 's inventorty just a few days ago and was trying to get out of the sales rep what was going to replace these kits. All I got was she knew of a girly like pen kit with stones, but had not seen it.* *I think coming out later this year. *

*Keith "mrburls"*


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2010)

OK....I got a price from Dayacom and the crystal and acrylic pen boxes.
According to Dayacom, these cases are made for the pen collector market and run about $50 each . That's way the MOQ is only 50 cases.
So, who wants to jump in first and commit to more than one.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 28, 2010)

$50 each?!?  Hell I think I will try to make one by purchasing some thick plexiglass and glue it up myself...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

Monty said:


> OK....I got a price from Dayacom and the crystal and acrylic pen boxes.
> According to Dayacom, these cases are made for the pen collector market and run about $50 each . That's way the MOQ is only 50 cases.
> So, who wants to jump in first and commit to more than one.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Let's see, 50x$50=$2500!!

They have cut their standards in half, but don't forget shipping on those boxes is going to be a bit "dear"!!!


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 28, 2010)

Monty said:


> OK....I got a price from Dayacom and the crystal and acrylic pen boxes.
> According to Dayacom, these cases are made for the pen collector market and run about $50 each . That's way the MOQ is only 50 cases.
> So, who wants to jump in first and commit to more than one.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Thanks for all of your research! Daggum...I really like those boxes!


----------



## arioux (Jul 28, 2010)

They have the same model made in acrylic.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2010)

A couple of the kits on the Dayacom site look like PSI kits.  Particularly the one that the finial triangulates to a fake diamond like stone and has a pimp stone in the clip.

The kits with the "filigree" type work look real nice, but how many of those will you want to buy at a time?  

I was not able to view any boxes of any types on their site.  I see a button but it won't let me click it to view.

So what's the deal with Aaron's pen kits?  Are those not Dayacom kits?  CSUSA has the kit with the full metal cap that at one time was magnetic and may still be available with that option..not sure, but Aaron also has kits that look the same to me. He is in the USA.  He has JR Retro kits too.  Probably a bunch more too...I haven't actually viewed all his inventory being that I am kinda trying to use less kits when possible...and as a concequence am not so familiar with all the kits available.


----------



## pensmyth (Jul 28, 2010)

aggromere said:


> If someone could get one of the newer kits we haven't seen before (the pyramidal sienna) I would be up for $500 worth or so.





ed4copies said:


> CSUSA is still their only USA distributor.  IF CSUSA has abandoned a pen (emperor), it is available to other vendors.  As long as CSUSA has it, they will be the ONLY ones who have it.
> 
> IF CSUSA is not going to carry a pen (Emperor), do you think they have a newer replacement coming?  IF so, the old kit will have a very limited market.



Out of curiosity I wrote to CS at CSUSA. Here's my email with their reply....


You are the only company in the USA that retails pen kits from Dayacom according to their web site. Is there any chance you'll be getting the pyramidal sienna they make in your line up of offerings?

Thanks
Andy McConnell


Andy

Unfortunately I am not the one to ask regarding new products. Rex Burningham is our product manager and he may know whether or not we plan to carry that pen. He is out of the office until next Tuesday but his email address is as follows: (PM pensmyth for e-mail address). I apologize I was not able to help you directly.

Regards

-- 
Danny Lange
Customer Service Manager
Craft Supplies USA
(801) 373-0917
(PM pensmyth for e-mail address)

I'll forward my email to him and see what he says....


----------



## bitshird (Jul 28, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> A couple of the kits on the Dayacom site look like PSI kits.  Particularly the one that the finial triangulates to a fake diamond like stone and has a pimp stone in the clip.
> 
> The kits with the "filigree" type work look real nice, but how many of those will you want to buy at a time?
> 
> ...



Jeff all of the kits I buy from Aaron come in Dayaom bags, BUT notice some of his platings are only found on his kits, Look at his Rhodium Jr Retro, the finial on his is Gold TI, also look at the platings on his Elegant Beauties, they aren't available through CSUSA , same thing on the Stretch and Zen.
So I can't understand why he isn't considered a US dealer, unless they are coming in third party, but his prices don't indicate that to be the case, they are too reasonable for him to be adding extra mark up. Possibly because he's in Hawaii but that's still the United States, I would like to know who they market some of those other kits to though, there are several I'd like to add to my inventory.


----------



## amosfella (Aug 3, 2010)

I want one of those dragon pen kits....


----------

